# What do you call these?



## surf walker (Oct 13, 2012)

These were all over Corpus this past weekend. Have no idea what they are. They good for any thing? Looks like some kind of gar.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Needlefish


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

wtc3 said:


> Needlefish


Yes

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X-3 on the needlefish!

BTW: How the fishing on Canyon Lake?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Stinkin fish bait*

Or cast net trouble is what I call em --


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

they were all over bolivar last week I thought they could've been cuda at first then I asked the same question on here


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

There's a Video somewhere near a fishing pier where some kind of fish are going crazy after those. I think it was Tarpon (can't recall) Not that there is an abundance of Tarpon in the Corpus area !!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

When I was young I remember fishing on the 61st street pier and this guy was catching those with a dip net and then freelining them for trout. He was tearing up the trout with them.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> When I was young I remember fishing on the 61st street pier and this guy was catching those with a dip net and then freelining them for trout. He was tearing up the trout with them.


Are you sure he was using needlefish and not ballyhoo. They look similar and Trout love Ballyhoo.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I was young. Could have been ballyhoo. He was catching them with a long dip net. I thought they were needlefish

www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## popabritches (Sep 8, 2013)

We call them needle gars


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

HuntinforTail said:


> When I was young I remember fishing on the 61st street pier and this guy was catching those with a dip net and then freelining them for trout. He was tearing up the trout with them.


I have seen trout busting needlefish on the surface quite a few times. Usually good fish when you see that.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Biggest trout I have caught out of my canal was one I sight casted on the surface that was chasing a needlefish. I was on my top deck above my boat lift, saw a needle fish going frantic on top with a big trout after it. Pitched the lure right by the needle fish and she hit it. 27.5"


----------



## surf walker (Oct 13, 2012)

Canyon Lake is good right now for black and striped bass. Now you got me thinking of going fishing. Don't these needle fish stab you with those pointed beaks?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

If the beak comes together unevenly, lower part longer than top part, it is a ballyhoo. Cut them in chunks. Trout and reds love them.


----------

